# Oh help me!!! DROPLET-infection!!! (7 green pics)



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Someone rescue me - I finally caught the disease! I knew it would happen one day, but I wasn't prepared for the impact of it hitting!!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Wait. More to come in next thread! I am SERIOUSLY "down" with the droplet-disease, you know!?!?!?!?


----------



## AmericanJesus (Feb 21, 2008)

Done in a wash basin?

Nice shots!


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Wait, your doughter is on a swim team.....how on earth did it take so long before you cought the water bug....

Nice shots.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

THose look great!!

what is your background?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Christmas theme wrapping paper


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

In fact, though, the paper was much greener than it shows here ... and the purple one was much redder, but ... it is ok the way it is.
I feel inclined to try some more, with a different background which I still need to create. I am having all sorts of ideas now ... it is _the_ DISEASE!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 21, 2008)

As commented on the purples, great shots! :thumbup:

What camera settings did you use?

Was this just done in the sink?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 21, 2008)

all your droplet threads are superb!!!!

the starbust in 3 is phenomenal!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

GeorgeUK said:


> As commented on the purples, great shots! :thumbup:
> 
> What camera settings did you use?
> 
> Was this just done in the sink?


 
Thanks George, thanks all. It is such fun creating those!

I happened to photograph today's set-up with the Powershot, so for you, George:







Not "just the sink" but in the sink, with the bowl filled to the rim.
The camera was set to f13, 1/200 sec. and I had the Sigma 70-300mm lens on in its macro setting.

Today I tried some at f9, but for some odd reason I could not focus well enough, many were blurred, my vision must have played tricks today, plus f9 may also be too wide. I wanted to create some round drops where the colour switches right in the middle, hence no wrapping paper today, but other, more singularly coloured backgrounds. Alas, it did not work... well, not what I had hoped to achieve.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Wonderful set of shots. Amazing what perfect globes of water you got. I'll have to try this someday myself. 

And thanks for showing the setup!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 21, 2008)

great shots, these are really tough to take... now how many did you take total to get these


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

I am showing 17 all in all, kept 75, and took about 150.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

In the last pic I don't like the blown out window and the white balance seems off, it's too blue....





great shots of the droplets. Looks like you've got the incurable kind of infection. Love #3 where it seems to be raining up. :thumbup:



pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

You are right about that photo, Pascal, absolutely right.
But I'm happy to hear you like the droplet photos as such.
There are two more droplet-threads floating about, if you're still interested! I was/am (took more today, mind you, they are in the process of conversion) severely infected! Incurably, as you say!!!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, incurable (not 'un').


I looked at the other threads too. The picture with the one droplet resting on the water is a-ma-zing. If Battou hadn't nominated it, I would have. 






pascal


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2008)

I will only coment on this thread, but all you posted with the newly acquired disease are superb.  Thanks for showing the setup.  I don't have a macro yet, but I will have a go at it as well.  Hmmmm.....must clear the sink first though.


----------



## vesko (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome shots!  Looking at them makes me wish...
A-a-a, it's contagious for sure.
All are great, but for me 6 is amazing!


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 22, 2008)

wow this is very nice stop action

crystal clear.  What lens did you use?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2008)

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> What lens did you use?


 
See Post 9 in this very thread  .


----------



## MissMia (Feb 22, 2008)

Love 2 & 6! Very well done Corinna  :hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all! 
You should also look for Part 2 of the experiment ("purple droplets") and Part 3 ("yellow droplets").


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm, will this work with an onboard flash? I still haven't gotten my "real" flash...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2008)

Always worth a try!
These were all "trial and error"-photos, if you want to hear the truth   .


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing, I sit here looking at these in awe.  Good work.


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Stuff here Corinna!!  I'm setting up my tripod in the kitchen.

I want some


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 25, 2008)

ClarkKent said:


> Amazing, I sit here looking at these in awe.  Good work.



I know, I have always seen these in stock photography and they always fascinated me.  I keep coming and looking again cause these are even better with all the different colors.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 28, 2008)

wow nice one LF


----------



## Ann75 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, great shots and all captured at the right moment!  Looks very fascinating and interesting.  Great work!    Thanks for sharing.

Greetings,
Ann


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 29, 2009)

Those are some really nice shots. I think I'll have to try this now that I know how you're getting the colors in the background. I always wondered that.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, here this one is a blast from the past, but in fact, I have been thinking of doing this again now that I have more equipment and tons more know-how


----------



## jv17 (Jan 29, 2009)

it works for me, great work


----------



## polymoog (Jan 29, 2009)

Wonderful shots


----------

